

Use Shazam's Mac App with Porthole to match songs without recording every noise - boyvanamstel
http://www.dangercove.com/blog/2014/07/31/get-shazams-mac-app-to-match-songs-without-recording-every-sound/

======
ruurdv
Awareness of privacy is important, thanks for the article.

